# Good movies



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Last night I stumbled upon a&e showing Shooter, great movie. I'd never heard of it, similar experience with Jack Reacher. Which other shooting relsted movies am I ignorant of? If you haven't seen those two you need to, especially Jack, what other starts off with a scene of reloading?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Tom Berenger has a series of sniper movies that are all pretty good.

They did not all make the big screen. Some are TV only movies.

If you go to IMDB and google his name you can probably find them easily.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shooter / Reacher are good shows. Others to consider are:

Quigley Down Under
Ghost and the Darkness
Restrepo
Open Range

Equilibrium, is a odd little movie with one of the best gun "fight scenes" you'll ever see.

The final Rambo is a really good movie, the final "shoot out" scene is horrifically gruesome, but its a good movie where Rambo comes to accept who and what he is, puts to rest alot of his demons. Glad they made it.

If you want more fun gun movies, The Expendables is pretty amusing (chuck norris scene is hilarious).

If you want cry, Lone Survivor will choke you up. Just that intro showing real seal training makes you swell with pride for those guys. Whats amazing is the story is very authentic to the true story, only the final rescue scene is made up.

Blackhawk down is a classic, guys that were there at the time were hired on to consult during shooting. Its as authentic as a movie can be to the real deal.

Also Tears of the Sun is a good flick.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The Shooter is one of my favorites. Also Lone Survivor.
If you haven't seen Enemy at The Gate you should.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> If you haven't seen Enemy at The Gate you should.


AHHHH THAT'S the one I was trying to remember... for the life of me I couldn't remember it. Thanks! Its a great sniper vs sniper movie.

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

American Sniper.



.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Love the scene in Quigley Down Under where he tells the guy he shot with a pistol. "Said I don't have much use for them, didn't say I don't know how to use them.":mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Saving Private Ryan has a few good shooting scenes. .


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Love the scene in Quigley Down Under where he tells the guy he shot with a pistol. "Said I don't have much use for them, didn't say I don't know how to use them."


That's hilarious it's one of my top 5 favorite movie quotes


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

sawsman said:


> American Sniper.
> 
> .


 Reading a book by him. American Gun,A History of the U.S. in 10 firearms. Interesting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I totally had heard of Quigley, but never seen it either til a few weeks ago, great flicky too. Sniper and lone survivor were awesome too. A few to add to the list, thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Want to see the worst acted gun death scene in a movie ever? Its a classic:






Its so bad its awesome.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

John Wick

You're welcome


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> John Wick
> 
> You're welcome


Now THAT'S a good movie!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> Now THAT'S a good movie!


Oh yea, and the new upcoming sequel looks to be more of the same. The guy firmly believes in never leaving anyone alive does he? lol...

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

"Unforgiven"....need I say more?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> "Unforgiven"....need I say more?


 Good movie!! I wanna be like Clint when I grow up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some fun John Wick trailers to watch:






And here is the new John Wick movie that is coming out soon:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Silverado
Once upon a time in the west
Eldorado


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bridge on the river Kwai
Saving Private Ryan
Guns of Navarone


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> American Sniper.
> .


Movies like this and "Lone Survivor" just about kill me. I get so choked up watching these two movies.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I liked American Sniper. Too bad CPO Kyle let his guard down at the rifle range with the disturbed vet there. That is the saddest part of his legacy.

In the movie which is loosely based on his 4 tours of duty, the drama between him and his wife regarding his fourth tour was painful and sobering. It echoed the notion that combat is best left to single men not married ones.

John Milius addresses the issue of professional warriors getting addicted to the thrill of combat in his fictional portrayal in Apocalypse Now. And R.Lee Ermey alludes to it in his movie "FMJ" with "ministers of death praying for war" (D/I's really do say that at boot camp for enlisted's and for officers).

I liked American Sniper.

I did not particularly like Lone Survivor though. Lone Survivor was just one bevy of fokk-up's after another. They should have brought the goat herder and his kid with them during their extraction, or else slit their throats. Too bad. Not doing so cost the whole team their lives except for one.

If I know my life is going to depend on shooting somebody and their kid, then I will shoot them both. A gunshot is easier although a knife is quieter.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Agreed 110%

My teams life or theirs? Id HATE to be given that choice, although I know which one it would be. In retrospect though, had they tied them up to be found later or just knocked them off, the hunt would be on for the team as soon as night fell and the village started missing their goats.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Longgun said:


> Silverado
> Once upon a time in the west
> Eldorado


Silverado!! Indeed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Longgun said:


> Agreed 110%
> 
> My teams life or theirs? Id HATE to be given that choice, although I know which one it would be. In retrospect though, had they tied them up to be found later or just knocked them off, the hunt would be on for the team as soon as night fell and the village started missing their goats.


You're right -- killing the goat herder and his grandson would only have delayed the inevitable.

Taking them hostage would be better.

Then when the rag's caught up, they might be able to give the goat herder back and keep the kid as a hostage.

Hard to say.

I sure would not have gone on the mission without a QRF being ready. That was one of the major fokk ups.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They Call Me Trinity.
Trinity is Still My Name.

The Poker and Slap scene is a classic.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Full metal jacket was is one of my favorites of all time

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

swbuckmaster said:


> Full metal jacket was is one of my favorites of all time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If you went to USMC boot came either for officers or for enlisted, you would have recognize most of GySgt. R.Lee Ermey's litany because it is fairly standardized and comes out of a manual they use in D/I school.

They don't ask them about golf balls and garden hoses anymore however since bi's and gay's are allowed to serve openly now.

The notion of a recruit or candidate being hazed to insanity however was inaccurate -- anyone not cut out to meet the standards was kicked out.

The Vincent D'Onofrio character would not have lasted in the real situation.

They did not assign someone to be a nursemaid to anyone else.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dirty Harry

I haven't seen Sniper yet.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There hasn't been a movie ever made as good as Blazing Saddles...now for choot em up movies....what about...James Bond, I think he uses a gun sometimes but I rarely ever see it


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Dirty Harry
> 
> I haven't seen Sniper yet.
> 
> .


You'll love American Sniper.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Shooter, Sniper, American Sniper, Enemy at the Gates, Quigley Down Under, The Bourne Movies, The Reacher Movies. Magnificent Seven (Original), Patton, Saving Private Ryan, FMJ, Lone Survivor, Fury and I want to see the one about the WWII Pacifist (can't think of the name right now).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Fury and I want to see the one about the WWII Pacifist (can't think of the name right now).


Hacksaw ridge? I as well want to see it.

Fury I had very high hopes for... it started off neat then fizzled out for me. Loved the fight scene with the tiger though.

How about The Dirty Dozen? Classic. As is Band of Brothers.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I thought the movie Taken with Liam Neeson was a good movie. Not so much for the gunfights, but for all around action.

Edit: I posted this before I learned that Neeson was a gun control advocate. Still a good flick.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I thought the movie Taken with Liam Neeson was a good movie. Not so much for the gunfights, but for all around action.


I used to like them until I found out he is a gun control guy. Funny that in his movies he portrays a "shooter" to make his money then bad mouths guns. If I'm wrong on his gun rights view please correct me and I'll delete this one.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Al Hansen said:


> I used to like them until I found out he is a gun control guy. Funny that in his movies he portrays a "shooter" to make his money then bad mouths guns. If I'm wrong on his gun rights view please correct me and I'll delete this one.


 Nope, you are spot on Al. I had no idea until I googled it. Kind of hippocritical!!-O,-


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Shoot em up - Over the top movie

Hateful eight - Over the top Western

Expendables 2 - over the top comedy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Smokin Aces

Not sure if that was mentioned


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Kingsman- The secret service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm with Dallon. Quigley is my fav.


----------

